# Help! Snoring Bunny- is it normal...



## cazzie07 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

So I have had my 2 bunnies for 1 week now. I have noticed one of them snoring. It's only while resting/sleeping and not all the time. She sneezes occasionally (like maybe a few times a day not much at all) she seems happy, is eating and drinking. I'm sick with worry. I have included a link to a vid of the noise she makes if anyone has any advice or an opinion it would be appreciated. 

https://youtu.be/9vVP3or2O5E

Thank you!!


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Honestly, I've had a rabbit who snored. For his entire 12 years (although it got worse after his facial nerve was paralyzed). Since this bunny is new to you- I'd keep an eye out for any discharge from the nose or eyes (check the front paws too, since rabbits are great cleaners). If everything else is normal and there is no discharge, I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## cazzie07 (Jun 25, 2016)

Thanks so much for the reply. I have been hacking her eyes and nose at least hourly lol they seem fine and her paws too are all clean and fluffy with no marks on them. She is sneezing still though and makes grunting noises when she eats and cleans but only sometimes. When I was patting her she was chatting her teeth softly like she was happy and after a while started snoring. Sounds like a pigeon. And she is currently full of energy. Hoping the sneezing may be allergies or something I have read that hay can get dusty which I didn't know and I only have the 1 bag so may get more. 

Do you know how long it would take for her to get really sick if it were snuffles? Just thinking if she is eating and active and happy surely she is ok. So worried.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

It depends on the bunny. However, one thing to watch for in snuffles is dyspnea (basically labored breathing). Compare her respirations to your other bunny. Does she seem to breathe at the same speed and with the same ease as your other one? If not, bring her in for sure. If so- I'd say it's safe to wait a little longer and see what happens.


----------



## Akzholedent (Jun 26, 2016)

Pippi snores all the time.. lol. I find it hilarious. ^_^


----------



## doodlebugger (Jun 26, 2016)

We have a rabbit who not really snores, but kind of has a wheezing sound when he is in a deep sleep. Our rabbit savvy vet has looked at him several times and cannot find a health reason for it, she said it just might be the position he gets in when he is heavily sleeping. Our other rabbits do not make this noise or even anything remotely similar.


----------

